
A Woman Went Blind After Stem Cells Were Injected in Her Eyes - sohkamyung
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2017/10/stem-cell-eye/541299/?single_page=true
======
basicplus2
<Berman says that the Cell Surgical Network has performed 7,000 stem-cell
injections into various parts of the body, and the 77-year-old woman’s case is
“the only real significant problem we’ve had.”>

I read this as.. "the only real significant problem we have been busted for"

